# basement framing



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

I was just wondering.I see they sell 8' 2x3's at the big box.
Does anyone use these to frame exterior basement walls? I've always used 2x4 16 oc,however the 2x3's sell for about $1..00 less each.I am looking at a couple basement jobs now,and am thinking of giving them a try.
Building code should be no problem,but will these walls be solid enough?


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

The 2x3's are often **** spruce and go wild after they warm up, i would stick with 2x4, GMOD


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Gencarp said it all----2x4's hold the insulation better and give you the room and strength to drill out for utilities.

Try blasting 2 sinkers into the bottom of one of those crumby 2/3's some time.-Mike-


----------



## StanDre (Mar 27, 2008)

Ditto what everyone else said. Better off sticking with the 2 x 4s. The time spent sorting the stack for straight spruce 2 x 3s, and the frustration of nails splitting them will quickly outweigh your cost savings. One of my local yards used to sell fir 2 x 3s. Those were nice.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

I agree that 2x4's are the std for these walls, but I've used 2x3's with a 1x6 horizontal stiff leg before, with excellent results. The walls ended up perfectly flat, & stayed that way. It was in my own home, so I got to see them at 7+ years later. I would not hesitate to do it again, if the 2x3's were decent grade to start with. Using 2x4's don't gaurantee a flat wall either, but the flat 1x6 stiff leg does.
Joe


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

All good points from these guys...

Just a couple of thoughts on 2x3 not so much on the exterior walls but on the partition walls that make up rooms.

Basement shoes/plates should be pressure treated.
That means you have to rip a 2x PT. Try ram-setting that into your floor...

Any doors are going to be a challenge with the jamb thickness

Electrical boxes have to be shallow. Some codes have a minimum sq inch and it can be a challenge when you have a lot of wires in a small area.

Drilling the holes for the wires doesn't leave as much meat

Medicine cabinets, fixtures all these things are usually set up for 3-1/2 walls

Just some thoughts to consider when you look at saving $100.00 on your framing lumber:no:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

2x4 for walls, 2x3 for bulkheads or firewood


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

woodworkbykirk said:


> 2x4 for walls, 2x3 for bulkheads or firewood


or for older mobile homes...


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks guys.

I wouldn't use them for interior walls,just the outers.
My guess was that they would bow and twist. I never used them before and don't think I'll start now.


----------

